
Oculus Cuts Prices of Its Virtual Reality Gear - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/01/business/oculus-cuts-prices-of-its-virtual-reality-gear.html?em_pos=small&emc=edit_dk_20170301&nl=dealbook&nl_art=6&nlid=65508833&ref=headline&te=1
======
EmberFox
Not that surprising with all the new companies jumping into the VR market

